
Building a Modern Extension for Adobe After Effects - papacuppa
https://medium.com/better-programming/building-a-modern-extension-for-after-effects-eea269544b50
======
papacuppa
Happy to answer any Adobe app questions people might have. I say Adobe because
HTML extensions are pretty platform agnostic; basically just a website in a
panel. What matters is what you want the host app to do. So AE, PS, AI etc are
all developed in a similar way. If you're a designer and have an app idea,
feel free to ask questions. (The article might answer many, though.)

